

Rate my nodeknockout project: tweetirc - zemanel
http://tweetirc.com/

======
jessor
Nice idea, i thought about something like this myself. I'll check it out.

You should keep the notices window on top/in focus when someone opens the
page, though, so they know what they're looking at.

~~~
zemanel
Implemented. thanks

------
thingie
As I understand it, this is no real IRC-twitter gateway (as is BitlBee, for
example), just an IRC-like web interface?

~~~
zemanel
thats what the project descriptio nsays

------
ritonlajoie
Nice idea, but I keep having that all over the tabs : [00:41] Error!: You have
been rate limited. Enhance your calm.

~~~
zemanel
im being rate limited by twitter. rushing to implement memcached.

------
jessor
Windows should automatically scroll with the content (just like a real irc
client would).

~~~
zemanel
i know, tryed to implement it but it wasnt working "node.scrollTop =
node.clientHeight" or something

------
zemanel
you can vote on <http://nodeknockout.com/teams/celestial-being> if you liked
it

------
zemanel
had 1.896 unique visitors since the 28th, not bad for my standards

------
zemanel
tweetirc made the preliminay 10th place <http://nodeknockout.com/>

~~~
zemanel
... for 40m ;P

~~~
zemanel
back to 9th

~~~
zemanel
back to 10th

------
korch
I have been waiting years for someone to make something like this. I still
believe Twitter has a lot more room to grow, and a lot more experimental
spaces to explore, on the way to becoming more like IRC in many ways.

Thanks for making this, it's awesome!

~~~
zemanel
thanks, its very rough but i think i got the general idea working

